#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-03
<Atamira> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> had any time off?
<Atamira> one day off
<Atamira> other than the weekend
<Atamira> just gone
<Atamira> im taking time off in feb tho
<Atamira> will be in chch
<ibeardslee> shaking the city?
<Atamira> hah..as much as you can in chch
<thumper> morning
<thumper> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go...
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-05
<timClicks> fmarier, are you back at work?
<fmarier> timClicks: yup
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<timClicks> morning
<Atamira> you made it with 1 min to spare
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-07
<thumper> beer o'clock approaching
<mwhudson> no kidding
<thumper> mwhudson: and it passes
 * thumper looks for a beer
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-09
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> afternoon
<ojwb> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-02
<hads> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-04
<ojwb> if you email someone on jan 2nd with a business enquiry, I feel it's a bit eager to chase it up on jan 3rd
<ojwb> it was someone outside NZ, so probably not both public holidays, but still
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-05
<hads> Morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-31
<ojwb> ibeardslee: looks like a neat bit of kit
<ibeardslee> should be good .. will use it as the base for my media box rather than the raspberry pi
 * ojwb would be interested to hear how you get on
<ibeardslee> got most of the balls juggled, just need to workout what to do with a DVD/BluRay player
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: did you manage to actually take xmas off?
<thumper> morning mwhudson
<thumper> sure did
<mwhudson> cool
<thumper> about to go through the mountain of email
<mwhudson> was wondering how much of a crunch there was before today's announcement...
<thumper> and see what the world is saying
<thumper> all the crunch happened in december
<mwhudson> thumper: are you still road tripping through wellington in a few weeks?
<thumper> mwhudson: yep
<mwhudson> got dates yet?  would be nice to meet for lunch at least
<thumper> I think we are going to leave here on the 12th ish
<thumper> need to be in Gisbourne for the 19th
<thumper> well 18th
<thumper> still planning routes
<thumper> we have been very slack
<thumper> but running out of time :)
<mwhudson> hah
<mwhudson> we are going to be away for the weekend of the 19th but i guess you won't be in wellington then
<thumper> no...
<thumper> I'm wonering what the weather will be like for the wedding
<thumper> apparently there has been lots of rain so far
<mwhudson> the weather here has been pretty impressively all over the place lately
<ibeardslee> curse you quantal .. I have to redo all the usb boot drives
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-04
<pomare> hello
<ojwb> afternoon
<pomare> what time is it over there ojwb?
<ojwb> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=time+in+new+zealand
<pomare> here its 16:16:28
<hads> http://ddg.gg/?q=time+in+nz
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-01-06
<ajmitch_> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> I expect this will be in interesting week
<thumper> with CES on
<thumper> I also saw rumour somewhere that steam is producing a linux based "box" for gaming
<ajmitch> that rumour's been pretty widespread lately, almost confirmed by valve
<mwhudson> huh
<mwhudson> that would be interesting
<G> of course, a Steam linux-based console/'box', if done right, is likely to create a bit of pain for the other 'open' game consoles
<mwhudson> thumper: when are flying through wellington?  we're flying up to auckland around then
<mwhudson> thumper: would be pretty hilarious if we overlapped
<thumper> mwhudson: Wed 16th, back Wed 23rd
<thumper> although on the way back is through CHC
<thumper> cheapest flights to Gisborne is through Auckland....
<thumper> weird, but true
<mwhudson> ah, we're flying on the 18th
<mwhudson> most flights in and out are the tiny planes i think
<thumper> DUD->WLG->AKL->GIS is cheaper than DUD->WLG->GIS
<mwhudson> maybe the aucklands are bigger
<thumper> maybe
<mwhudson> your family would be like half one of the beechcraft :-)
<thumper> heh
<mwhudson> heh "Gisborne Airport is one of the few airports in the world that has a railway line, the Palmerston North - Gisborne Line, crossing the main runway."
<thumper> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a448829/linux-based-steam-box-confirmed-by-valve.html
<thumper> http://www.examiner.com/article/valve-s-steam-box-to-be-released-q1-2013-to-compete-with-ps4-and-xbox-720
<thumper> so, yes happening, still up in the air as to specs
<ajmitch> nice to know
<ajmitch> it might mean a few more games being available on ubuntu
<ajmitch> since ubuntu by itself probably isn't enough of an attraction for game developers to spend time porting
<thumper> apparently blizzard has a native linux WoW client
<ajmitch> yeah they've had it for some time. but have never wanted to release it since they've had to support it
<thumper> :)
<ajmitch> and given how intrusive their anti-cheating system is meant to be, I'm not surprised
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<kcj> But if I'm up this early in the morning it usually means I haven't slept. Which is the case.
<ibeardslee> Had to do an airport run, so got into the office early (I'll see if I have the strength to actually leave early!)
<kcj> That'd be good.
<kcj> I just have to cut my grass.
<ibeardslee> not overly impressed with the way sandflies have taken a liking to my blood :(
<kcj> Yeah.
<kcj> You can $solution for that.
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-04
<DarkLT> Hey
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-01-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> thumper: weren't we supposed to meet for coffee over xmas at some point? :)
<thumper> mwhudson: yeah, but unfortunately it didn't pan out...
<thumper> the dog crate was huge
<mwhudson> life got a bit crazy at this end, i totally forgot
<thumper> so had to get the brother in law to pick us up
<thumper> so we ended up going straight to Petone, and from there to Palmerston North on the Sunday
<mwhudson> ah ok
<thumper> on the way back after christmas, you were already away
<thumper> next time maybe :)
<mwhudson> yeah :)
<olly> you can get coffee in petone!
<thumper> olly: and we did have a lovely breakfast in petone on Saturday morning
<thumper> it was just a bit of a rush to organise other things though
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> quiet in the office today
<Atamira> not surprising. people like taking days off
<Atamira> im on rostered shifts, and im currently rostered off til jan 2nd
 * ibeardslee is getting the last of the Academy stuff sorted for starting on Monday
<ibeardslee> will probably also have to turn up on Sunday to get a bit done
<Atamira> dedicated.
<ibeardslee> or badly organised
<ibeardslee> or something need to be done at the last moment
<Atamira> cant you work from home?
<ibeardslee> for somethings I can, but at the moment I'd find too many distractions and some of the Academy setup is physical such as moving desks, setting up network cabling etc
<Atamira> wouldnt that be a good thing for some students to learn? how to set up the network themselves etc?
<ibeardslee> yeah it would be, but not sure how we could fit all that in properly
<ibeardslee> we already take a day of the project week with tutorials
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-30
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-01
<AugurNZ> Hi all, anybody going to linux.conf.au in Auckland on 12-16 Jan, and interested in an Ubuntu NZ LoCo meetup?
#ubuntu-nz 2015-01-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<AugurNZ|Away> morning Ian
<olly> morning
<AugurNZ> morning olly
<thumper> morning
<AugurNZ> morning thumper
<AugurNZ> Hey, anybody going to linux.conf.au in Auckland next week, might be interested in an Ubuntu-NZ get-together?
<AugurNZ> Even if you're in Auck but not attending LCA, we could meet up somewhere close to the venue.
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> no LCA for me
<hads> morning
<thumper> no, not going to LCA either
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-05
<chilts> afternoon
<G> evening
<hads> morning
<olly_> happy new year
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> and a nice sunny one it is too
 * ibeardslee is wondering how he can work 20 hour weeks and get paid the same (or more).
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-06
<olly_> ibeardslee: double your rate?
<ibeardslee> work may dry up pretty quick if I did that!
<mwhudson> halve your outgoings?
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<atamira> good morning all
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-07
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-01-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> Monday, errgh!
<chilts> ibeardslee: Good luck with the academy!
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-03
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> year
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-04
<ibeardslee> morning all
<Guest13224> mutter mutter
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-06
<atamira> good morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-01-08
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
